# gaggia classic



## coffee9 (Sep 20, 2015)

can anyone helps me with the following:

when i am making coffee it doesn't flow as fast as before and yet if i turn on the steamer water come out fast,so the pump is working fine,am I right to think I have a faulty 3way solenoid and need replacing?

Thank you in advance


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

have you descaled it recently?


----------



## coffee9 (Sep 20, 2015)

Thank you for prompt replay, as well as using filtered water every time, I also striped and clean all the pipes and the boiler to make sure there is no obstruction.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

Did stripping the boiler include removing the shower screen and the aluminium dispersion plate? Baked on coffee grinds and oil underneath are the usual culprit for this issue. Regular backflushing (this is different to descaling) is very important, as it cleans out the group and the solenoid.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If all the above items have been checked then it is quite likely a problem with the solenoid valve. It may not need replacing just cleaning out. The ports / passages in the S/V are very small

even tiny, the slightest particle of scale /crud can severely restrict the flow to wherever it is being directed. It is no use just blowing through it as it works under high pressure.

Remove it from the machine and completely disassemble ,you will need to hold the S/V in a vice OR you can screw it to a piece of wood to hold it while you undo the large nut (19 mm I think). Take care as there are very small components inside which can easily be lost or damaged.Pay particular attention as to how the pieces fit together.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

This sounds like a solenoid problem.

If you do backflush it do you use a special backflushing powder as well like Cafiza?

if not this should be done, even if it doesnt fix the problem by dissolving whatever particle is blocking the solenoid it should be done anyway as a mater of course, as part of your routine cleaning, I believe once a week is the benchmark time scale for doing it.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

Try the link on the wiki page regarding solenoids. I give detailed instructions on how to test and strip solenoid correctly.


----------

